# Very limited time -- Two concerts from Philly's recent European tour



## violadamore2

Two of the best concerts I can remember hearing on the internet. They play like it's their last concert on earth, which might just well be now that the Board has filed for bankruptcy to get out of pension payment requirements just like the automobile moguls.

Hope you enjoy the links. Don't wait too late to listen.

Jim Nimmo

BBC Proms, London: Finlandia, Tschaikovsky Vln Cto, Jansseson soloist, Rachmaninoff, Symphonic Dances, Ravel, la Valse, Dutoit conducting, Berlioz Hungarian march for encore.

http://symphonycast.publicradio.org/programs/2011/09/19/

Paris, salle de Pleyel: Glinka, Russlan Overture, Ravel G major Piano Cto, Thibaudet, Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique, Dutoit, La Valse for an encore!!!

http://sites.radiofrance.fr/francemusique/_c/php/emission/popupMP3.php?e=80000056&d=425004070

This will take a few seconds to load.


----------

